# Bellator tourney finalist Brent Weedman retires



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> The 29-year-old Kentucky native concludes his eight-year pro career with a 22-9-1 record, including an 8-4 mark in Bellator, where he’s fought exclusively since early 2010. Nineteen of his 22 career wins came via stoppage.
> 
> According to representatives from Sucker Punch Entertainment, which reps Weedman, the fighter plans to focus on his family and post-fighting career.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2014/01/bellator-tourney-finalist-brent-weedman-retires/


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck to the guy, it's not like he's going out on a horrendous losing streak way past his prime. Boy done good.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Heh, i just missread read "Weidman retires" at the end...


----------

